# wiring diagram



## roz (Oct 25, 2010)

hi all
I have need of a wiring diagram for a Chinese digital inverter generator XG SF2000ER made by Yonkang Xingguang Electrical Manufacture co ltd
I have contacted the manufacturer and they have emailed me the diagram for the base model, the one I have is a remote controlled unit and the wiring is completely different
can anyone help ?
thanks
len


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I looked around a little myself and couldn't come up with a thing except sites that sell them,including the manufacturer. Did you try re-contacting them to get the right diagram? That seems like the only other recourse.


----------

